# What'cha got on under that ASAT leafy suit?



## fieldtip (Aug 25, 2009)

I was hoping if someone could save me some funds by shaving off learning curve by offering me some tips of what you wear under ASAT 3D suit (Quiet and Scent control). I'm sure of silver base layers for now, but alittle chillier what do yall wear? I've noticed polyester (Scentlok Savanna) is noiser than regular cotton under the thing because the suit is polyester. Yeah, somewhat personal, but wandering what you seasoned ASAT veterans were sporting for performance. Thanks for the tips, much appreciated!


----------



## txgolfer45 (Dec 20, 2005)

A variety of layers depending upon the weather. I've worn Underarmour heatgear longsleeve shirt and khaki shorts for early bow season and I've worn a variety of layers to keep warm in cold weather. The beauty of the ASAT suit is that you can wear whatever you want underneath. 

For cold weather, I wear my normal layers of clothing and then put the ASAT suit on as the last layer.


----------

